# Goat might have Listerosis?? UPDATE She died



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

So while searching online for symptoms my goat might have I ran across this

"It is also called "circling disease". It usually starts with the animal showing weakness on one side. It will then only be able to walk in circles, and eventually becomes totally paralyzed and dies. Sometimes it can be saved with massive doses of antibiotics."

My doe is doing this..she holds her head to left is suppose to be VERY pregnant. What can I give her to help save her....I haven't done anything yet, but this describes what Amazon is doing to the T


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Goat might have Listerosis??*

Is she Nigerian Dwarf?

6cc Pen SQ or IM not IV right now and every 6 hours until improvement.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Goat might have Listerosis??*

If she is bigger she will need more.

You also want to give her thiamine or if you don't have that B Complex also every 6 hours. Dependent on what you have the dose is different. Do you have anything of this type?

If you have Dex I would also do 1cc per 20# IM to reduce the swelling so the Pen can cross the barrier and help the brain. So for a Nigerian Dwarf do 3cc now, 2cc tomorrow and then 1cc day three. Tapering off. 
***** this will cause abortion in pregnant does******


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Goat might have Listerosis??*

Have you taken a temp? 
How long has she been like this?
Is she drooling?
Any other symptoms other than walking in circles?

With Listeriosis rapid treatment is key. Run and get the Pen into her and then the other drugs. 
:hug: ray:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Goat might have Listerosis??*

Yes she is ND. OK I have given her the pen. She is drinking water. I will head to feed store and see if they have what you mentioned logan, and will definitely be calling the vet to see if he has dex. in the am.

I haven't taken temp as I knew she was acting weird and immediately came inside to check internet as it is filled with wonderful info!!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Goat might have Listerosis??*

No drooling and no other symptoms other than just staying away from everyone and not acting like the queen she is!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Goat might have Listerosis??*

Glad you got the Pen in her. If she is walking in circles and cant walk straight I would do the Dex (prescription only) but like I said it will make her abort. Not instantly but within the next day. The B Complex might be found at a feed store but they most likey wont have Thiamine.

Keep up the Pen every 6 hours and the B if you can get it also. Dex just once a day in the lessening doses. 
:hug: ray:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Goat might have Listerosis??*

Just a Handy Tip : if you ever have a goat who is "off" first thing is ALWAYS to temp, this will help IMMENSELY with your online search and goat mentors advise. Temp is one of the biggest indicators we have for evaluating 
Let us know how she is doing !


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Goat might have Listerosis??*



J-Basqo Nubians said:


> Just a Handy Tip : if you ever have a goat who is "off" first thing is ALWAYS to temp, this will help IMMENSELY with your online search and goat mentors advise. Temp is one of the biggest indicators we have for evaluating
> Let us know how she is doing !


Yes I know and I usually do take temps first thing, but I knew something else was going on so I came to search internet.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Goat might have Listerosis??*

For suspect polio/listeria in each of the 2 I treated here I dosed Pen G at 1cc per 10 lbs every 6 hours and before I got straight Thiamine I used Fortified B Complex at 6cc for a 35lb doeling every 6 hours....The Pen G needs to be high doses to cross the blood/brain barrier....and with polio or listeria, the temp doesn't always go up..neither of mine did.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Goat might have Listerosis??*

ray: How is she today?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Goat might have Listerosis??*

You need to be giving the PenG at 1cc per 10-20lbs every 6 hours for the first couple days. Never given penicillin IV. It can kill them instantly when given IV.

Thiamine or fortified bcomplex every 6 hours for several days. The first dose is best if given by a vet and IV, otherwise IM is fine.

NEVER given Dex to a pregnant animal unless you are ok with them aborting and it is not a first course of treatment for Polio or listeriosis unless it is a very very serious case and wont cause other complications. Dexamethasone is not a drug to be taken lightly in handling or administering.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Goat might have Listerosis??*

She is refusing to eat and drink...I think some of that is her drama side though as she HATES being in the stall.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Goat might have Listerosis??*

Do you have SQ or Oral Calcium to give her? Do you know how to stomach tube? SQ fluids?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Goat might have Listerosis??*

Saw on your FB that it sounds you are doing the B orally. It is better to inject it. 
Glad that she made it thru the night. Can/does she stand up on her own now? Can she walk straight or still just the circles?


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Goat might have Listerosis??*

yes I have doing orally with vitamin b. Will inject. She can get up herself sometimes it takes a try or two. She is walking straight but very woobly.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Goat might have Listerosis??*

PLEASE...inject the Vit B IM, a goats metabolism is so high that doing treatment with B'S by mouth will not get into her whole system before her gut metabolises it..... I pulled 2 goats through this by doing the Pen G and B vitamins every 6 hours IM , I hope that your doe recovers fully...my doeling had lasting brain damage that took 2 months to recover.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Goat might have Listerosis??*

She is doing much better today, getting up on her own, drank a bunch of water, walks in a straight line, but is woobly still. She got a little rambunctious this morning trying to head butt the cat and fell down. Guess she is feeling better...previous mornings she would ignore him.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Goat might have Listerosis??*

SO happy to hear that there is improvement!!
It is good that you caught it so early!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Goat might have Listerosis??*

I am always on alert when one of my babies acts weird! She is doing sooo good!! Very alert, drinking water, taking meds like a champ, getting up and down her self...when she walked she wasn't very woobly today. I'm soooo happy she is recovering well....after reading stuff online I read Listerosis is bad and can kill very shortly! So I was scared, but when logan said I caught it early I was hoping for the best but preparing for the worst. She seems to be doing great. Going to take her for a little walk and see how she does...try to get those muscles working like they were before


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Goat might have Listerosis??*

Amazon passed tonight. =(. I really thought she would make it.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.  :hug:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss... :hug:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost her. :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss  RIP Amazon


----------



## ItchingDuck (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm really sorry.


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh shoot  I was so hoping that you were going to be able to pull her through. So sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: So sorry for your loss. 
You did catch it early but this thing is a hard one to overcome. My buck Casper that I lost to Listeriosis last year went from fine no signs at afternoon feeding and when my husband went to top water before bed he was down and even with intense treatment it kept him down. I had the vet put him to sleep and then we sent him for testing. I was amazed at how quick it all happened and wanted to be sure that was what we were dealing with. It sucks and I am sorry you lost her.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

:hug: Sorry for your loss!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost her....  :hug:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the kind words...its hard as she became my favorite..unfortunately both babies died too ( before all this I was planning on keeping her doeling) I miss her terribly and its just not the same to go out there and not see her knocking everyone down to get to me!  But the other girls know something is wrong so they have been extra sweet to me! times like this I want to just give up and sell out, but I know that if I did that I would terribly miss them. 

Its just a hard day today, but I know that with time it will be ok.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

:hug:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

:hug:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

O man im so sorry had been watching your updates on FB and here. Had been hopping for a better outcome. :hug:


----------

